# First Model Car Build



## RoseKilla

Just bought an MPC Dodge Street Charger to build while i am also building the USS Arizona


----------



## scottnkat

Looks like a nice kit - I'm looking forward to watching your progress


----------



## RoseKilla

thanks

only painted hood and body so far


----------



## dreadnaught726

Looks pretty good so far. Keep up the good work. Look forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## s.moe

Welcome to the Model car Forum...RoseKilla....Your Dodge Charger kit is a great kit to Build,,, I built it back in the Late eighty's/ Early ninty's......No real problem's with it,, Just take your time and be patient when your working on the Engine and it's Blower part's and Plug wire's.....Be sure to scrape the Crome plating off of the Part's where they need to have glue applyed to them.....The hold will be better......Just a little Advise, is all.......Be looking forward to see what you do to it, In some Pic's.......

MOE.


----------



## RoseKilla

Thanks,

Any and all advice will be much appreciated

Hope to get more worked on and some pics soon


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I love these kits! So far, I only have five of them though, :woohoo:, one of them is the original issue, still unassembled. I have a '71 Charger 500 in the garage and have been a lifelong Charger fan since they first came out in '66! I will definately be watching to see what you do with this baby!

Mo


----------



## irishtrek

Don't know if any one is aware of this but Round2 models which now owns MPC annonuced last fall the Street Charger is a limited reissue because they intend to back date the molds into the Richard Petty race car from the 
early '70s.


----------



## RoseKilla

*Street Charger Update*

Well here is an update on the street charger

i have the body painted (still gonna add pin stripe or something), the engine built, and some of the chassis. 
Here are 2 photos of progress


----------



## RoseKilla

And Here she is together, still gotta add some stripes or something, will post again when i fecide what to do to it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looks really cool, I really like that yellow paint job. Like I said, I love the Chargers, well, all of the "B" bodies from Ma Mopar really. Here is a pic of my 1:1:


----------



## scottnkat

Looks really good - I like the color combo. So what are you doing next?


----------



## Schwinnster

Looks great Kyle! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I gotta try one of the larger scales. That's gotta look _real_ impressive on the shelf. Looks like a real nice kit.



irishtrek said:


> Don't know if any one is aware of this but Round2 models which now owns MPC annonuced last fall the Street Charger is a limited reissue because they intend to back date the molds into the Richard Petty race car from the
> early '70s.


 Those should sell like hot cakes!


----------



## RoseKilla

not too sure what im gonna do next, maybe a peterbuilt and trailer, or another muscle car, not too sure, gotta head to hobby shop and spend some time staring at the shelves

Thanks for the comments


----------



## irishtrek

Schwinnster said:


> Looks great Kyle! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I gotta try one of the larger scales. That's gotta look _real_ impressive on the shelf. Looks like a real nice kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Those should sell like hot cakes!


Yeah, I know and I intend to get me one seeing as I never went and got me one the first time around, and I'm also going to get me the General Lee in the same scale to go with my 1/25 scale General.


----------



## Baskingshark

Great build - but surely the box should say "The Ultimate SEVENTIES Street Machine" though...


----------



## CorvairJim

That's pretty darn impressive for your first model car! Lookin' GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis

Why didn't you paint in "grabber green" instead? That would seem "more Mopar" to me. Still cool to see a complete kit of this. I'm not a fan of Mopar, but my buddy is, so I don't buy these models. He doesn't build anymore, so I have to experience this from you. Thanks for sharing anyway. :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## CorvairJim

Dyonisis said:


> Why didn't you paint in "grabber green" instead? That would seem "more Mopar" to me.


I think you're thinking of "Sub Lime" or "Green Go", depending on whether it was on a Plymouth or a Dodge. "Grabber Green" was a Ford color. I think he came pretty close to what Mopar called "Top Banana" or "Curious Yellow". I could never get the "High Impact" colors names straight betweent he two divisions....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> I think you're thinking of "Sub Lime" or "Green Go", depending on whether it was on a Plymouth or a Dodge. "Grabber Green" was a Ford color. I think he came pretty close to what Mopar called "Top Banana" or "Curious Yellow". I could never get the "High Impact" colors names straight betweent he two divisions....


Shoot, I've been a Mopar man my whole life, I'm 53 now and STILL can't keep those H.I.P. names right!


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> Shoot, I've been a Mopar man my whole life, I'm 53 now and STILL can't keep those H.I.P. names right!


That makes this Chevy guy feel a lot better! Most Muscle Car era car guys know about the high impact colors, but it seems that very few of us can actually keep 'em straight. Of course, there are the ones who DO get them straight and can't seem to understand why the rest of us can't, too! I wish it were as easy as AMC made it with their special colors: "Big Bad Blue", "Big Bad Green", and "Big Bad Yellow"!


----------



## RoseKilla

*Update*

Just picked up my next two builds

1970 Chevelle Baldwin Motion
Peterbuilt Model 359


----------



## scottnkat

Cool. I am looking forward to seeing how these go for you.


----------



## irishtrek

Hey Rosekilla, I went and got me a 1/16 scale General Lee ysterday and after looking at the parts as well as the pics you've posted for your build I noticed that the General and the Street Machine both have the same chassis, running gear and engine too I think, at least that's how it looks to me any way. I've run into a minor problem with the General, it has NO tail pipes!!! It's got headers, but no tail pipes, does yours???


----------



## Bandit17

Nice job! Keep it up!


----------



## RoseKilla

I have the exaust that starts at the end of the headers and goes to the the side pipes plus the side pipes, i didnt add them because i liked the look without the pipes

here is a pic of the 4 peices of the the mid pipes and the 2 side pipes


----------



## irishtrek

At least they put them on the Street Machine. Even the instruction show no sign for any tail pipes, in fact now that I think about it I don't remember it having tail pipes when I got it the first time around!! Time for a little bit of scratch building, just gotta figure out what size tubing to use.


----------



## RoseKilla

too bad they didnt have side pipes or u could have these 2 sprues i have here, they also have a dew other little chrome parts still on them i didnt use


----------



## RoseKilla

Laid down the black base coat, waiting for cure to get started on the color coat


----------



## scottnkat

Ah, you can never go wrong with black...


----------



## RoseKilla

actually it will be purple and black, but i definitly thought of leaving it totally black


----------



## DOM-19

Rosekilla, paint job looks great , i just like the way the whole car turned out ,hood looks great --dom


----------



## RoseKilla

Well i finished the peterbuilt


----------



## scottnkat

pretty!!!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Nice* paint job on that Pete! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just realized it's a Lindberg kit. 1/25 scale?


----------



## s.moe

Nice work....Look's Awesome in Purple......:thumbsup:..

MOE


----------



## Dyonisis

I don't know what I was thinking.  I can't remember all the colours of the rainbow most of the time. I know that this yellow was what they used back in the day, but somehow it seems more of a womans' colour than a mighty beast meant for racing (by men). 

(Danica Patrick, please don't read this) 

~ Chris​


----------



## irishtrek

Not bad for your first truck paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis

Oh, I forgot - great paint job on that rig! The gloss is great. Did you clearcoat this, or spray with a polish, then rub it gently with a wax? I always clearcoat mine then polish it by hand.


----------



## RoseKilla

all i did was take a can of krylon clear and decan it then spray it with the airbrush, 

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## irishtrek

Clear from a can of Krylon??? It may begin to turn yellow in about a year or so, next time you may want to try some Future floor polish.


----------



## RoseKilla

Yes I wa thinking that but couldn't find any in store, if I find some can I just go over what I already have on it?


----------



## irishtrek

I doubt it. I found some future at a hardware store just down the street from where my sister lives, so you may want to try your local Ace hardware store.


----------



## Dyonisis

irishtrek said:


> Clear from a can of Krylon??? It may begin to turn yellow in about a year or so, next time you may want to try some Future floor polish.


 That's not true at all! I use Krylon clearcoat all the time, and still have yet to have it turn yellow - even YEARS after applying it! TRUE acrylic doesn't yellow as it's a much higher solvent formulation than most other paints including polyurethane, and enamel. Only if you apply something like "Future" floor wax which doesn't have any UV protectant in it will you have to worry about colours turning on you. Most clearcoat paints are UV resistant since it's required to keep the colour true even in sunlit conditions. The undercoat, or base coat may not have UV resistance, but as long as you leave it out of sunlight, or flourescent lights it should be alright. I've never heard of acrylic turning yellow since it's perfectly clear even in the can - unlike lacquer, or polyurethane which always have a yellowish tint to them. These are even darker when you look at them in the can, or jar. They look clear when you spray them on in a thin layer, but get more yellow with successive coats.


----------



## RoseKilla

My wife found a bottle of Pledge that says future, here is a pic, did we get the right one, or do i need to keep looking, and if u could show a pic of the one i need,

Thanks


----------



## irishtrek

The only difference between what your wife picked up and the bottle I got is the color for the cap, other than that they are the same, so yes you got the right stuff. No pun intended.:wave::tongue:


----------



## RoseKilla

well this pic is one i found on pledge's website, the bottle i got has a blue cap but still exact same label

thanks for the reply


----------



## RoseKilla

*New Purchase*

Just bought another to add to the collection


----------



## Vegar

Nice


----------



## RoseKilla

*My Youngest Starting her first model at 8yrs old*

My Youngest Starting her first model at 8yrs old

A Snap Tite Mack From Monogram


----------



## Dyonisis

She's a little cutie! Either she's REAL small, or that's a big truck! I didn't know that they made snap-tite trucks, or even trucks for that matter. How big is this from nose to rear bumper?

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

My 9 year old just saw this picture and says "Cool!" Your youngest has support from my youngest!


----------



## irishtrek

Dyonisis said:


> She's a little cutie! Either she's REAL small, or that's a big truck! I didn't know that they made snap-tite trucks, or even trucks for that matter. How big is this from nose to rear bumper?
> 
> ~ Chris​


You didn't know they made snap together truck kits???? Where you been hiding timbuckto????:wave:


----------



## RoseKilla

the Length says 21 1/8" over all length with 102 parts


----------



## Dyonisis

irishtrek said:


> You didn't know they made snap together truck kits???? Where you been hiding timbuckto????:wave:


Sir, I have been in the woods waaaaayyyyyy past grandmas house stuck in the middle of nowhere, and hell! :freak: I don't get to the hobbystore, or look at this stuff online, except when I'm on here. I don't have the time that I used to for modeling. Soon I'll have to give up modeling altogether for the summer - I need to get back to school, and make a life of my own outside of my hometown. 


~ Chris


----------



## CorvairJim

Dyonisis said:


> Soon I'll have to give up modeling altogether for the summer...


I need to do all the building I can soon too, since my workroom is up in my attic... My NON AIR CONDITIONED attic! I hope I can find an affordable window unit before the heat really gets going.


----------



## irishtrek

Dyonisis said:


> Sir, I have been in the woods waaaaayyyyyy past grandmas house stuck in the middle of nowhere, and hell! :freak: I don't get to the hobbystore, or look at this stuff online, except when I'm on here. I don't have the time that I used to for modeling. Soon I'll have to give up modeling altogether for the summer - I need to get back to school, and make a life of my own outside of my hometown.
> 
> 
> ~ Chris


that's even farther away than timbuckto. LOL


----------



## RoseKilla

Thanks for all the replys,

I have one painting question for you guys,

Whenever i am airbrushing the body of the car it sees to paint fine just doesnt get into the creases at all, (like the trunk edges and door jams,) so i end up with a painted body and whit lines on all the recesses

and advise would be appreciated


----------



## irishtrek

I've never run into that probelm but you may want to run the airbrush directly over the engraved lines before you paint the rest of the body.


----------



## CorvairJim

Not having an airbrush myself, I can't speak from experience. However, one thought does come to mind: Is it possible that you're thinning your paint too much so that it runs out of those areas before it has a chance to flash off?


----------



## RoseKilla

Thanks for all advise, I bought some super clean and soaked it, all paint and primer stripped beautifully. Was thinking of maybe hand brushing all the recesses with the thinned paint before I shoot the entire body with the airbrush to see how it works out, will let ya know


----------



## Schwinnster

Sounds like you're onto something there....

This was in a post called *"Let's talk paint" *


> Originally Posted by Disco58
> ..... One thing many people fight with is body lines around doors, trunklids, etc ending up unpainted. It's basic physics. The groove creates a barrier that the liquid paint can't cross or flow into. Spray a bit of your body color into a jar or on a palette of some kind, create a light wash with some thinner, and with a tiny brush, feed the paint directly into the body line. You don't have to brush it - if your wash is thin enough capillary action will make it flow into the seam. Once that's reasonably dry you can spray the body (a couple light mist coats first with some dry time between, then a wet coat) and everything will be the same color. Or, you can do that seam wash with black after you paint the body, because even at a small distance 1:1 body seams look black anyway. Once the body is painted set it in (or under) a clean dust free container....


Link to the thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...20#post4056020 

Lots of good painting tips there.


----------



## RoseKilla

Well, i got an update, repainted the Chevelle with prepainting the door jams and recessesm and seemed to turn out real well












also painted the 68 Mustang
Photo doesn't do the paint job justice, looks 10x better than the pic











also, the Young one finished her Snaptite Rig
just need to do the decals yet


----------



## Dyonisis

That's great! I just wish I didn't live 400 miles from Timbuktu - that makes it hard to get to the hobby shops! :drunk: I can't wait to see all these finished now - the paint makes it really stand out when building a model. I know that detail is very important, but paint can accentuate it, or hide it completely. I'll be watching intently until the end.​ 
~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

paint jobs look great, and your youngest looks mighty proud! good for her! what's her next project?


----------



## RoseKilla

thanks for all the comments and help

she finnally got it all done with decals, now time to put it on display


----------



## Dyonisis

Now that's a fairly good size truck! I hope that she stays with modeling for a good long time. This gave me an outlet for creativity when I was a child, and it beats the hell out of video games! :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

my 9 year old just saw this pic - her reaction: "Cooool!!"


----------



## CorvairJim

The Mustang looks good... The Chevelle looks REAL good... The tanker looks GREAT! Model building is a great hobby, and it'll bring her many, many hours of pleasure. To elaborate on what Dyonisis said, it's a bunch better for her (and her imagination!) than video games!


----------



## RoseKilla

Well i finished the Chevelle, up next to finish the Mustang


----------



## CorvairJim

Correction to my last post from 7 minutes ago... The Chevelle looks bloody AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoseKilla

CorvairJim said:


> Correction to my last post from 7 minutes ago... The Chevelle looks bloody AWESOME! :thumbsup:


Thanks, first time with Enamel Paint and first try with water decals


----------



## CorvairJim

RoseKilla said:


> Thanks, first time with Enamel Paint and first try with water decals


Those Baldwin-Motion decals can be tough. Great job with them!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Your daughter looks as proud as can be about her big rig, and rightfully so, she did a fantastic job! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

The Chevelle looks great. Can't wait to see how the Mustang comes out


----------



## RoseKilla

scottnkat said:


> The Chevelle looks great. Can't wait to see how the Mustang comes out


well the mustang isnt doin so well, its in the pond for the night, worked all weekend, went to workshop today and noticed it dell over and chipped all the paint, but on the bright side i got the interior and the motor painted

here are a few pics while they are drying

Interior is Tan
Motor is True Blue
Exhaust is Steel


----------



## DukeNora

I like the Mustang most! It so hard to do everything yourself! Several years ago I did the constructor of a ship but the details were presented. - here you even do all details yourself - perfect!


_____________________
free image editor


----------



## RoseKilla

Couple updates today,

Got the body repainted (chose Green this time)

Frame and underside don flat black

and motor together


----------



## RoseKilla

well got some more finished

its finally on wheels and interior assembled

coming together real nice

here some pics for all


----------



## CorvairJim

Oh yeah, the green is DEFINITELY the way to go on this one. Polish it out and the ghost of Steve McQueen will be smiling somewhere.


----------



## RoseKilla

Well She is finally finished


































I love how the green looks different inside and in the outside photos


----------



## scottnkat

nice job!! I wish I'd seen more as it was going along.


----------



## Dyonisis

CorvairJim said:


> The Mustang looks good... The Chevelle looks REAL good... The tanker looks GREAT! Model building is a great hobby, and it'll bring her many, many hours of pleasure. To elaborate on what Dyonisis said, it's a bunch better for her (and her imagination!) than video games!


 You sir, read my mind! This is great. My friend Jimmy had one of these a few years ago with this colour green. I don't remember what it's called. I call it DARK FOREST GREEN. I went with him to Ohio to get it from a junkyard. It was a bitch to get it home since it had NO BRAKES! I was the one to be BEHIND THE WHEEL to guide it gently all the way back to his house by running into the gutters alongside the roads. He was driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee that he just bought - I still remember him mouthing the words "WHAT THE F#%* ARE YOU DOING"?! the first time I had to stop without having a curb to run into. I used the chains' tension to keep from crashing into him. I turned the wheel as far as I could to bring it to the side which jerked the truck real hard to the right. He was already stopped while I was still moving. I'm just glad that we got it home alright. He had it sitting in his yard for a while before selling it since the motor needed a lot of work as did the brakes. Thanks for sharing all this with us. 

~ Chris​


----------



## RoseKilla

the color is Beret Green with a light coat of future over it


----------



## RoseKilla

Well Started another build this week

2002 35th Anniversary Camaro SS

Hope ya like the progress


----------



## irishtrek

Gold color for a Camaro, I LIKE IT!!!! YEAH!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

check you out! it looks like you're getting better with each kit you do


----------

